# Fountain Pen Cartridge



## Fibonacci (Apr 1, 2011)

I picked up an Artisan Fountain Pen kit from CSUSA, but can't figure out what kind of ink cartridge it takes.  It came with one, and CSUSA sells replacements, but I would like to put some nicer ink in it.

Is there a good way to determine what kind of cartridge a pen takes?


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 1, 2011)

I really like the Private Reserve ink cartridges from exoticblanks.com. I only buy Velvet Black and Midnight Blue as that is what my customers really like. 

IMHO, the Private Reserve writes every bit as well as the Noodler's Ink and MUCH better than the Mont Blanc ink.

Noodler's is also great ink, but I have not been able to easily find it in cartridge form.


----------



## Fibonacci (Apr 1, 2011)

My main question is if the artisan takes international cartridges or not.

I presume that the ones Ed sells are international cartridges, as he doesn't specify a type.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes they are international or universal cartridges and I second Private reserve. I became a private reserve dealer so I couls avail my customers to a good quality ink. Never use the ones that come with the components asd they are JUNK..


----------



## Fibonacci (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 1, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> I really like the Private Reserve ink cartridges from exoticblanks.com. I only buy Velvet Black and Midnight Blue as that is what my customers really like.
> 
> IMHO, the Private Reserve writes every bit as well as the Noodler's Ink and MUCH better than the Mont Blanc ink.
> 
> Noodler's is also great ink, but I have not been able to easily find it in cartridge form.



In an effort to offer whatever the penmaker prefers, Dawn has become a Noodler's dealer--much is not on the site, yet, but she has it.  

Noodler's is adamantly opposed to cartridges, so they don't make them!!  But, if you use a converter, and like their ink----Dawn has it---soon it will be on Exotics!!


----------

